# I just caught my husband masterbating



## Tiffcomfort (Jan 9, 2021)

I caught him masterbating before he took a shower and he doesn't know about it, we've been arguing lately so I get it's a stress reliefer and he's told me he's done it before while where together, but seeing him do it in action... it felt like my heart was jumping out of my chest and cracking.. lately it feels like I'm not good enough for him and he somehow reminds me of it and all I want to do is cry and I can't make him happy.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

This almost certainly has nothing to do with you. He's probably always masturbated, no matter how great the relationship. I'd say many men do occasionally, even if they have sex daily with their partner.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Are you initiating sex with him ever? Does he initiate sex with you? How often are the rejections if any?


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

Males masturbating is nothing new and he might do this regardless of the situation at home or in the bedroom. I wouldn't necessarily look at this as a reflection on you or whatever the current situation is. You might be reading too much into him knocking one out. Is there some way you could use this as a segue into talking about your difficulties? Maybe say I saw you stroking your **** and I wished it was me doing that for you? Depending on the depth of your issues, it might be a way to break the ice.


----------



## Totally T (Dec 20, 2020)

I don't see this as a problem at all unless it is a preoccupation impacting your sex life. Most people have fantasies or want a brief pleasure. Of course ask him if he's into porn by himself since that can be addictive. 

It would be interesting to read a comparative longitudinal study of male and female masturbation. Some differences and many similarities I'd hazard.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

You should have jumped in and joined him. THATS what guys want...not being judged for doing it.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Come here.... let me take care of that for you.

That’s how you should have handled it.

The thing is.... it’s your issue...not his. Don’t make it into his issue.

News Flash: The majority of men master bate regardless of their state of married bliss/misery.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

"Show me someone who says he doesn't masturbate and I'll show you a liar" - High school gym teacher teaching sex Ed.

If he's healthy and normal, he likely does this every day he doesn't have sex with you.

Don't take it personally, unless he refuses to have sex with you.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Omg stop making it about you....it’s not about you....it’s about self pleasure and release... if you don’t want him doing it then do it for him.


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

I would work to figure out how he interacts with you on a physical basis. After all - the best device on the planet for male self gratification is the vagina. 

Some thoughts -

Maybe he has the desire to experience orgasm more than you? and doesn't want to burden you with servicing him

Some folks have to have the "emotional" connection when experiencing coitus. I venture a lot of males just want the 
pleasure of their own experience and don't want to "use" their partner as a toy.

Maybe he has some issue with his performance and interaction with you and avoids ego bruising interaction by "relieving" himself?

Also, (my perspective) self-gratification doesn't require taking a shower, shaving, tooth-brushing-mouthwash etc before starting the fun. Getting cleaned up and psyched - 20 minutes minimum - getting on by oneself - 5 min. and no or very minimal cleanup.

this is just a few things to think about

more - physical function - males have to have their penis get stiff enough to shove into the female. Self gratification
not so much. Does he have issues with his equipment? Drugs/alcohol abuse? Other physical condition?

aaaannnndddd - men are VISUAL creatures - so? what is his perspective on your visual sexual being? 

If you have a hairy body like Bigfoot - you mind find him a bit put off? How do you smell to him? What is your figure like?
(Apple/Pear/Coke bottle or ????) 
Bad Breath? Coughing/sneezing/farting/burping while starting the per-coital activities?

as two people get close - emotional/mental interaction becomes paramount - that is COMMUNICATION.
Is communication lacking?

Have you two discussed what you like the other to do? Pettiing? Kissing (and what)? oral? 
How about the "lead up" to the fun-in-the-sack? Does he come in the door from work and think he can instantly 
toss you onto the floor and pounce? Most females need a bit of warmup to get in the mood. If "he" doesn't want to bother - then he works on hair-in-the-palm growing. 

If he is of the persuasion (morals?) then 'sex on demand' is a prostitute for "eff-buddy" - but he may hold to his marriage vows so that is off the list of possible ways to reduce tensions.

there is probably some more/other angles to consider

Best to ask - does he desire you as a sex partner? - touchy subject but until you have that conversation - his self-gratification is going to bother you - maybe even cause resentment


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm just going to stand by with the pliers. Give me a holler if you get something caught in your cheek.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Didn't any guy in your life teach you about men? You need to so some research how we work, it will help your marriage.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

So?


----------



## Liezel (Nov 27, 2020)

Tiffcomfort said:


> I caught him masterbating before he took a shower and he doesn't know about it, we've been arguing lately so I get it's a stress reliefer and he's told me he's done it before while where together, but seeing him do it in action... it felt like my heart was jumping out of my chest and cracking.. lately it feels like I'm not good enough for him and he somehow reminds me of it and all I want to do is cry and I can't make him happy.


Yeah it is really ****ty to see it so unexpectedly especially when things are so unpleasant in the relationship. 

I caught mine in the kitchen. I was horrified. Especially because our relationship was really hurt by what he did to me. To this day I still have that image in my head.

One thing I can say for sure though is that you can be a little relieved that he was not jacking off to porn. Now that is where serious **** happens. Until you see stuff like that I don't think you should be too worried.

Men masturbate and there is just no way around it for us girls. If they wanna do it, they will. But if they aid it with something else then it spells trouble. So as long as it is only himself then I believe it should be ok.

He probably needed a release and really did not want you to resent him more in light of the circumstances so he turned himself into DIY Bob for a minute or two. But it does hurt my dear, it certainly ain't the best feeling in the world.

Be kind to yourself and just do something uplifting for yourself. And once your tarnished heart is stronger and your self esteem a little brighter, call him out on this nonsense and tell him to do you instead. You'd be surprised about his reaction. Give him the option and if he doesn't want it then fine, you can choose another outcome for yourself.

But I don't think things will blow up to these proportions. You will be able to figure this thing out once you are calm and able to think with a clearer mind.

Hang in there dear.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

Masturbation is a totally normal and healthy function for males and females.

It sounds like you have relationship problems and you, yourself, sound like you have some issues to work out with your self worth, etc. But this has nothing to do with his masturbation. *Maybe *he would masturbate less or not at all if your sex life and general relationship were better but that still doesn't mean it's the masturbation that's the problem.

Think of it like people spending less time together when they have problems - e.g. watching Netflix alone vs as a couple, going off more and more and doing your own things instead of things together. Perfectly normal for couples in strong relationships to do things separately but if the balance shifts too much to being alone and drifting apart then that could be indicative of a problem.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Liezel said:


> Yeah it is really ****ty to see it so unexpectedly especially when things are so unpleasant in the relationship.
> 
> I caught mine in the kitchen. I was horrified. Especially because our relationship was really hurt by what he did to me. To this day I still have that image in my head.
> 
> ...


The kitchen is a little different then the shower.

Plenty of women masturbate too. Which is good for the men they are with because they learn their bodies and can teach their partners.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

I do feel a bit bad for the OP as we all seem to have been a bit harsh on her after only her first post. I agree maybe she overreacted but I hope she didn't get sacred away.


----------



## Imagirl (Aug 17, 2020)

Lucky duck. I've known this guy for 3 years and haven't caught him yet.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> You should have jumped in and joined him. THATS what guys want...not being judged for doing it.





Mr.Married said:


> Come here.... let me take care of that for you.
> 
> That’s how you should have handled it.
> 
> ...


Be careful giving this advice so confidently -- my STBX had NO interest in me knowing he was masturbating or allowing me to share in the experience with him in any way at all. For HIM masturbating was a way to shut me out of his sexual life and reject me. 

Some guys don't want their very willing female partners to join in and take care of it with them.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

LisaDiane said:


> Some guys don't want their very willing female partners to join in and take care of it with them.


This can be true in few dead and moribund relationships.......

but in the vast vast vast vast vast majority of cases, most men would be more than happy to have his partner join in or at least lend a hand.

I would even be willing to bet good money a guy would accept an offer to join in from a complete stranger if a stranger walked in on him (female or his particular sexual preference of course)

Any guy that would reject his partner lending a hand if she walked in on him, is completely done with her and done with the relationship.

I am sorry 😞


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Cletus said:


> I'm just going to stand by with the pliers. Give me a holler if you get something caught in your cheek.


True - and yet it sometimes seems worth replying to things for the benefit of _other_ readers.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

oldshirt said:


> This can be true in few dead and moribund relationships.......
> 
> but in the vast vast vast vast vast majority of cases, most men would be more than happy to have his partner join in or at least lend a hand.
> 
> ...


Don't be sorry at all...his sexual issues were the least of our problems!!!

I am definitely DONE with the relationship, and he is now too, but he would never admit that shutting me out was a problem back when I was trying to engage with him sexually and he was rejecting me in EVERY way. I KNEW it wasn't normal or loving or even sustainable...and I was so willing to do ANYTHING for him sexually that excited him - but the only thing he wanted was for me to leave him alone. So I did.

When I first caught him masturbating 10+ years ago (after refusing sex with me for weeks), he didn't just reject me, he was ANGRY at me...but later he insisted that of course he still loved me, that most guys liked being private with that, and it had nothing to do with him wanting me or being turned on by me. Again, it didn't feel right to me, and it wasn't what I wanted at all, but I wanted to give him what HE wanted...so eventually I just left him alone to make him happy. 

My posts on the porn threads explain my situation with that in more detail, but I simply don't care anymore. He DID NOT love me or want to share himself sexually with me at all. I was a sex doll to him, nothing more. 

I see it the same way I see women who will put out and give sex to their husbands, just to lay there and "take it" -- they ARE rejecting their husbands, but trying to appear not to be for selfish reasons (like to keep their husbands from leaving). I don't believe those women love their husbands, just like I don't believe my husband truly loved ME, or any sexless spouse loves their partner.

If someone doesn't want to engage sexually with their monogamous partner who is reaching for them, you are RIGHT -- there is NO relationship there to save. You are roommates, that's it. And that's what each person in a sexually restrictive relationship has to decide if they are willing to live with...because I've never seen it change. I am NOT willing to live with it.

I just wanted the guys posting on here to know that there are SOME men who masturbate in order to HIDE and DECEIVE and REJECT their willing partners.


----------



## Joluigi (Jan 9, 2021)

Tiffcomfort said:


> I caught him masterbating before he took a shower and he doesn't know about it, we've been arguing lately so I get it's a stress reliefer and he's told me he's done it before while where together, but seeing him do it in action... it felt like my heart was jumping out of my chest and cracking.. lately it feels like I'm not good enough for him and he somehow reminds me of it and all I want to do is cry and I can't make him happy.


Nothing to worry about. Even when a man has the perfect sex partner he will ocassionally want to masturbate. after all, that was the main type of sex we knew at the start of our sexuality, (puberty and teeage years) I've personally been in a wonderful 9 year honeymoon, getting all the oral sex I want and still masturbate 2 or 3 times a month


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

LisaDiane said:


> Be careful giving this advice so confidently -- my STBX had NO interest in me knowing he was masturbating or allowing me to share in the experience with him in any way at all. For HIM masturbating was a way to shut me out of his sexual life and reject me.
> 
> Some guys don't want their very willing female partners to join in and take care of it with them.


The guy posting this would be more than WILLING to have my female partner joining in, to help out, and maybe even do some masturbating herself.  All sex is super fun, including mutual masturbation!


----------



## Totally T (Dec 20, 2020)

Joluigi said:


> Nothing to worry about. Even when a man has the perfect sex partner he will ocassionally want to masturbate. after all, that was the main type of sex we knew at the start of our sexuality, (puberty and teeage years) I've personally been in a wonderful 9 year honeymoon, getting all the oral sex I want and still masturbate 2 or 3 times a month


I think this is probably pretty true. And I think there are fleeting fantasies we all have. Not all of this is an indicator of trouble.


----------



## Totally T (Dec 20, 2020)

If I caught my wife masturbating, I'd let her finish in private and then we'd laugh about it later in private. I haven't caught her yet, but I'm sure she has.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

The Mighty Fred said:


> If I caught my wife masturbating, I'd let her finish in private and then we'd laugh about it later in private. I haven't caught her yet, but I'm sure she has.


Yep. If I caught my wife masturbating privately, I'd rub one out watching her. 
I've never caught her. Ah, but I can hope...


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

There is a good chance my wife will catch me sometime as I do it more now since we don't have sex as much anymore.


----------



## Totally T (Dec 20, 2020)

FlaviusMaximus said:


> Yep. If I caught my wife masturbating privately, I'd rub one out watching her.
> I've never caught her. Ah, but I can hope...


My wife's suggested this one, but I haven't taken her up on it.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

The Mighty Fred said:


> My wife's suggested this one, but I haven't taken her up on it.


WHAT...?? Mr. I-Need-More-Excitement hasn't taken his wife up on an offer for a fantasy item?

Something is NOT right here...


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Tiffcomfort said:


> I caught him masterbating before he took a shower and he doesn't know about it, we've been arguing lately so I get it's a stress reliefer and he's told me he's done it before while where together, but seeing him do it in action... it felt like my heart was jumping out of my chest and cracking.. lately *it feels like I'm not good enough for him* and he somehow reminds me of it and all I want to do is cry and I can't make him happy.


Congratulations on your bravery to post your feelings.

A few thoughts. First, I truly doubt he feels like you are not good enough for him. So how do you convince yourself of this?

Simple. Talk to him with an open mind. The hard part of your discussion will be keeping your heart still, listening and not judging. In a marriage you want your spouse to be open to you about sex. You may not want to do things they want, but you should listen to them and see if there isn't someway you can give them the experiences they want, as long as it is a way you feel comfortable with. Remember you are his wife and life partner, not his mother trying to raise him. So don't mother him. In theory he left his mother for you and sex was thr reason.

For example, you could have let him know you were there and if stopped and felt ashamed, you could have said you were enjoying watching his beautiful body that means so much to you find pleasure. Don't think of it as him rejecting you. Ask him to share his orgasms with you and that you want to be a bigger part of his sex life. Ask him if you can give him a hand, so to speak or if you can pose naked for him, while he masturbates. If you play your cards right you can even engage is some aftercare/play/snuggling when he has finished. 

He has probably masturbated all him adult life, so you probably are not going to change him. In reality only he can change himself if he wants to. If after you have thought about it and talked to him and he has a hard time not masturbating, then join him so that it something the two of you do together as a bonding experience not something he does along.

Good luck.


----------



## Totally T (Dec 20, 2020)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> There is a good chance my wife will catch me sometime as I do it more now since we don't have sex as much anymore.


Shoot. Why not tell her that's your resulting policy?


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

The Mighty Fred said:


> My wife's suggested this one, but I haven't taken her up on it.


Maybe your wife could call mine and encourage her...😁


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Tiffcomfort said:


> I caught him masterbating before he took a shower and he doesn't know about it, we've been arguing lately so I get it's a stress reliefer and he's told me he's done it before while where together, but seeing him do it in action... it felt like my heart was jumping out of my chest and cracking.. lately it feels like I'm not good enough for him and he somehow reminds me of it and all I want to do is cry and I can't make him happy.


What do you mean "Caught"? Its like saying you caught someone walking to the shop. Why would he not do it. Do you not dot it either then? I work at home ( covid) and he goes to work and when the children were going to school, a few times i had a moment to myself at lunch time. If he were to come home at that time I definitely would not describe it as "he caught me" I am not a criminal or such like. It is normal activity.


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

There are two types of people: those that masturbate, and those that say they don’t. And I’m talking about both genders.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

I wish my wife would take an interest in catching me masturbating.

I wish my wife masturbated, while watching me masturbate.

I wish my wife masturbated every day for her own pleasure and health.

I wish my wife actually wanted sex.

When is it time to say enough is enough and move on?

Trapped in a sexless marriage is torture for a man that desires daily sex.


----------



## attheend02 (Jan 8, 2019)

ah_sorandy said:


> I wish my wife would take an interest in catching me masturbating.
> 
> I wish my wife masturbated, while watching me masturbate.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the time is now.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

ah_sorandy said:


> Trapped in a sexless marriage is torture for a man that desires daily sex.


If you've tried hard to work past this with your spouse, I'd say it's time to consider moving on. 
No sex in a marriage is breaking the marital contract. No need to be trapped...


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

FlaviusMaximus said:


> If you've tried hard to work past this with your spouse, I'd say it's time to consider moving on.
> No sex in a marriage is breaking the marital contract. No need to be trapped...


I have tried very hard... nothing has worked. She is LD and not interested in sex. Asexuality is real in her case.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

ah_sorandy said:


> I have tried very hard... nothing has worked. She is LD and not interested in sex. Asexuality is real in her case.


Is she making an attempt to do something about it? If she is I can see staying around and encouraging her and trying to help things improve. If she isn't, and you are accepting it and the misery that comes with it, I doubt anything will change. Sexual abandonment is a big, big deal.


----------



## Johnny Mac (Feb 2, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> You should have jumped in and joined him. THATS what guys want...not being judged for doing it.


Yup


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

I am shocked that anyone would be shocked to find their SO masturbating.


----------



## JTK-NCC1701 (Jul 21, 2020)

Tiffcomfort said:


> I caught him masterbating before he took a shower and he doesn't know about it, we've been arguing lately so I get it's a stress reliefer and he's told me he's done it before while where together, but seeing him do it in action... it felt like my heart was jumping out of my chest and cracking.. lately it feels like I'm not good enough for him and he somehow reminds me of it and all I want to do is cry and I can't make him happy.


So.....where is the problem ? I wank twice week also I am married.


----------



## Wakes (Jul 9, 2021)

Young at Heart said:


> Congratulations on your bravery to post your feelings.
> 
> A few thoughts. First, I truly doubt he feels like you are not good enough for him. So how do you convince yourself of this?
> 
> ...





LisaDiane said:


> Be careful giving this advice so confidently -- my STBX had NO interest in me knowing he was masturbating or allowing me to share in the experience with him in any way at all. For HIM masturbating was a way to shut me out of his sexual life and reject me.
> 
> Some guys don't want their very willing female partners to join in and take care of it with them.


my wife came home early and found me masturbating and was a little shocked but after I explained to her it was something I felt the need to do regularly as our sex life had dwindled due to the menapause she joined me and now regularly helps me out a few time a week and is most enjoyable


----------



## JTK-NCC1701 (Jul 21, 2020)

What if the wife is not hot anymore and does nothing to become hot again ?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Tiffcomfort said:


> I caught him masterbating before he took a shower and he doesn't know about it, we've been arguing lately so I get it's a stress reliefer and he's told me he's done it before while where together, but seeing him do it in action... it felt like my heart was jumping out of my chest and cracking.. lately it feels like I'm not good enough for him and he somehow reminds me of it and all I want to do is cry and* I can't make him happy.*


jeez that is a very odd reaction.
when you saw him stroking his member, that did not turn you on?
you did not want to run into the room and jump on top and ride him until he was spent?
you were not touching yourself while he was too?

how come? i suggest you work on getting to feel and think in a more sexual way. try to forget about all the past slights you have been dealt, and work instead on being sexier. 

try to use sex to repair the marriage....its never too late.

let me give you a hint, i do not know many men who, while they were masturbating, if their wife came into the room naked, and gave them oral sex as a surprise, that they would not be HAPPY!


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Guess my post got deleted. IMO, masturbation is immature, sad, and sinful.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

CatholicDad said:


> Guess my post got deleted. In sum, masturbation is immature, sad, and sinful.


In my opinion. You forgot to add that. 😉


----------



## JTK-NCC1701 (Jul 21, 2020)

CatholicDad said:


> Guess my post got deleted. In sum, masturbation is immature, sad, and sinful.


No, you are independent from women.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

CatholicDad said:


> Guess my post got deleted. In sum, masturbation is immature, sad, and sinful.


That was probably my fault for pointing out that OP hasn't visited in 5 months.


----------



## HelenaIvy (Jul 10, 2021)

Not a big deal!!! I'd rather my husband did this than bagged me about sex. Seriously not a biggie. Men do it all the time, women do it too. Just let it go.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

CatholicDad said:


> Guess my post got deleted. In sum, masturbation is immature, sad, and sinful.


Not bashing .... I’m seriously curious. Does the Bible say rubbin’em out is sinful???


----------



## ComplicatedMarriage (Jun 3, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> Not bashing .... I’m seriously curious. Does the Bible say rubbin’em out is sinful???


Nope, not addressed at all in the canonized Bible - most other sexual relation types are, but not that. However, Catholics tend to lean more on tradition and what is passed down from the Pope (at least to my understanding), so they may have a different view on it than Protestants who, like myself, base their beliefs in _sola scriptura_.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

ComplicatedMarriage said:


> Nope, not addressed at all in the canonized Bible - most other sexual relation types are, but not that. However, Catholics tend to lean more on tradition and what is passed down from the Pope (at least to my understanding), so they may have a different view on it than Protestants who, like myself, base their beliefs in _sola scriptura_.


Got ya. I was raised Roman Catholic which is the best way to learn to hate it. Cant say I even learned much about it sadly enough. I already have the immature and sinful part covered but I’m never sad. I was just curious if it actually mentioned it. You know like ...... Thou shall not twerk or jerk.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Mr.Married said:


> Not bashing .... I’m seriously curious. Does the Bible say rubbin’em out is sinful???


Implied and most credible theologians agree.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

ComplicatedMarriage said:


> Nope, not addressed at all in the canonized Bible - most other sexual relation types are, but not that. However, Catholics tend to lean more on tradition and what is passed down from the Pope (at least to my understanding), so they may have a different view on it than Protestants who, like myself, base their beliefs in _sola scriptura_.


I’d point out that scripture also doesn’t forbid eating people- is that permitted?


----------



## ComplicatedMarriage (Jun 3, 2021)

CatholicDad said:


> Ok, Protestants masturbate then and promote it on message boards.


I wasn't really arguing with you or intending to offend. I'm not really sure how I feel about it, honestly. Just stating that it's not directly addressed. I don't know that I could really even argue that it's implied, but I can see where that's up for interpretation. 

I think eating people might fall under "do not murder"? Just sayin'. . . But, in any case, I was just trying to directly answer the question from my point of view while also acknowledging that you may have a different point of view. I hope that makes sense. No offense intended.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

S


ComplicatedMarriage said:


> I wasn't really arguing with you or intending to offend. I'm not really sure how I feel about it, honestly. Just stating that it's not directly addressed. I don't know that I could really even argue that it's implied, but I can see where that's up for interpretation.
> 
> I think eating people might fall under "do not murder"? Just sayin'. . . But, in any case, I was just trying to directly answer the question from my point of view while also acknowledging that you may have a different point of view. I hope that makes sense. No offense intended.


I apologize. I’ll edit the post above right now.


----------



## ComplicatedMarriage (Jun 3, 2021)

CatholicDad said:


> I apologize. I’ll edit the post above right now.


No problem. I just didn't want you to think I was attacking you or your beliefs in some way because that wasn't at all intended, and I apologize, as well, if it sounded that way. I just know we probably have some differences in belief, even if somewhat minor. Not a big deal.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

CatholicDad said:


> I’d point out that scripture also doesn’t forbid eating people- is that permitted?


My wife would be extremely disappointed if I didn’t....... just saying 😜

See .... told ya I had the immature part covered 👍


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

CatholicDad said:


> Guess my post got deleted. IMO, masturbation is immature, sad, and sinful.


No. Your post was deleted because it quoted a post that was deleted.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

MattMatt said:


> No. Your post was deleted because it quoted a post that was deleted.


Ok, thanks. Actually I think someone quoted me and so my post and theirs got deleted. Doesn’t matter though- we’re good here and thank you for keeping us on task.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

CatholicDad said:


> Implied and most credible theologians agree.


This includes dreams that induce climax because it is a form of self pleasure that robs a spouse of the opportunity to procreate in the marriage. Especially when the person dreaming is enjoying themselves, making noises of pleasure, and disturbing a spouse next to them from sleeping. Double especially if the person having the dream refused a spouse for making love just before going to bed claiming not to be in the mood. That is the worst of the worst in terms of evil.









Did Adam Have a Wife Before Eve?


According to Jewish mythology, Lilith was Adam's first wife. Learn more about references to Lilith in the Torah, Bible, Talmud, and Midrash.




www.learnreligions.com


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

badsanta said:


> This includes dreams that induce climax because it is a form of self pleasure that robs a spouse of the opportunity to procreate in the marriage. Especially when the person dreaming is enjoying themselves, making noises of pleasure, and disturbing a spouse next to them from sleeping. Double especially if the person having the dream refused a spouse for making love just before going to bed claiming not to be in the mood. That is the worst of the worst in terms of evil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My understanding is that dreams can not be sinful because the will isn’t really choosing to disobey God. Glad too... I think we’ve all had weird dreams.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Zombie kitty is too busy to deal with this ****, so he has sent his cousin, Cedric, to deal with this zombie thread.


----------

